# Coastal Camping



## Rubbertramp (May 22, 2011)

Hi all....just discovered this great site. Am currently cycling the whole coast of Britain. I've reached about halfway....Near the top of Scotland. Any info about good wild camping sites on or near the coast down the east side of Scotland and England would be greatly received. I don't worry about signs and rules. In return I have a database of all the places I've overnighted at up the west coasts of Scotland, England and Wales. Happy camping


----------



## kimbowbill (May 22, 2011)

Rubbertramp said:


> Hi all....just discovered this great site. Am currently cycling the whole coast of Britain. I've reached about halfway....Near the top of Scotland. Any info about good wild camping sites on or near the coast down the east side of Scotland and England would be greatly received. I don't worry about signs and rules. In return I have a database of all the places I've overnighted at up the west coasts of Scotland, England and Wales. Happy camping


 
Wow, thats some journey, I think the East coast is much more difficult to wild camp, but, if you ahve a bike and a tent, you won't have a problem  anywhere I wunt imagine, 
Try these

58.270521,-3.380785

Helmsdale a great spot  58.117701,-3.648834

I will get my map out of our tour last year and give you some more names but you really wont have a problem anywhere

Jen


----------



## John1942 (May 22, 2011)

*West Coast Scotland Sites*

Go to Applecross its the most wonderful place in Scotland. Its opposite Skye and north of the Kyle of Lochlash and not as far north as Ullapool. There is a commercial site but also wild camping opportunities along the bay by the beach. The Applecross Inn is famous for its seafood which is caught in the Bay as well as other great meals.
This is the most peaceful place you can find , with fantastic views across to the Hebrides. Don't take your motorhome over the mountain pass to get there unless you are very very brave, go along the longer but safer single carriageway coast road


----------



## kimbowbill (May 22, 2011)

John1942 said:


> Go to Applecross its the most wonderful place in Scotland. Its opposite Skye and north of the Kyle of Lochlash and not as far north as Ullapool. There is a commercial site but also wild camping opportunities along the bay by the beach. The Applecross Inn is famous for its seafood which is caught in the Bay as well as other great meals.
> This is the most peaceful place you can find , with fantastic views across to the Hebrides. Don't take your motorhome over the mountain pass to get there unless you are very very brave, go along the longer but safer single carriageway coast road


 
I dont think you have read the post properly John, this guy is on a bike so he wont have a problem with the tiny roads, and he is now travelling down the East Coast, ya know, opposite the west
J:bow:


----------



## Rubbertramp (May 23, 2011)

*Applecross*



John1942 said:


> Go to Applecross its the most wonderful place in Scotland. Its opposite Skye and north of the Kyle of Lochlash and not as far north as Ullapool. There is a commercial site but also wild camping opportunities along the bay by the beach. The Applecross Inn is famous for its seafood which is caught in the Bay as well as other great meals.
> This is the most peaceful place you can find , with fantastic views across to the Hebrides. Don't take your motorhome over the mountain pass to get there unless you are very very brave, go along the longer but safer single carriageway coast road


Thanks John but I did Applecross last year...and you're right it was wonderful. I cycled up the Bealach na ba pass then freewheeled back down again and was brave enough to take the camper up too. Down the other side to Applecross was pretty fast too! I had to change the brake pads on the bike! Camped in the campsite one night then on the beach the next. Cheers!


----------



## Rubbertramp (May 23, 2011)

kimbowbill said:


> Wow, thats some journey, I think the East coast is much more difficult to wild camp, but, if you ahve a bike and a tent, you won't have a problem  anywhere I wunt imagine,
> Try these
> 
> 58.270521,-3.380785
> ...


 
Thank you Jen, I have a 17 ft Transit camper with me so need road access. I'm not too fussed where I stop and can always find a layby but, you know, It's handy to know those out-of -the -way little locations that make it all worthwhile......


----------



## John H (May 23, 2011)

I see you are a full member so you can check out the database for lots of good sites. Some I can personally recommend are Lybster, Fort George, Spey Bay, Banff, Cullen, Aberdour Bay, Iverallochy harbour and Cruden Bay - and into England, Bamburgh and Boulmer. Have a great trip.


----------



## RosePearl (May 24, 2011)

John H said:


> I see you are a full member so you can check out the database for lots of good sites. Some I can personally recommend are Lybster, Fort George, Spey Bay, Banff, Cullen, Aberdour Bay, Iverallochy harbour and Cruden Bay - and into England, Bamburgh and Boulmer. Have a great trip.


 
Can't comment on any but can also recommned the Boulmer stopover (we haven't used any of the others - yet).  We stayed there a couple of weeks ago, on our way down from Scotland. The local pub there is just a few steps away, we had a very peaceful night there. My husband was particularly intrigued by a couple of locals collecting mussels.


----------

